# [Ufile] - Problems with website?



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,

My dad is over 60 and was looking to take advantage of their "free file friday" for seniors promotion, but their site has been down all day. Is anybody else experiencing this problem today?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes but you can enter the code today and it is working.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea it was down yesterday. Seems to be up today.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

They will honour their free offer again on March 2nd.


----------

